# Macro Lens



## Whaler (Jun 22, 2011)

I finally pulled the trigger and bought a macro for my Nikon D70. I have been using Nikon cameras and lenses since the mid 50s and am a solid Nikon customer. I looked long and hard and read every review that I could find and opted for the 50mm Sigma rather than the 60mm Nikon based on the reviews and price.
It came today and I took a couple quick shots to see if I screwed up. These shots are with manual exposure, auto focus on, 6500k lighting and no light tent. I think that I am going to like it with a bit of practice and a new light tent.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 22, 2011)

I like the first picture best! 

Seriously, Thanks for the info on the Sigma. I have been looking at this lens as well. Gonna run it by Moke, then likely get the same Macro.


----------



## larryc (Jun 22, 2011)

Got a rant against Nikon.

Wanted a newer camera with more bells and whistles so I ordered a Coolpix S3000 direct from Nikon.
When it arrived I noticed a spot on the lens (internal - no way to clean it) so I called customer service. They said send it back and order another one. (No replacement policy.)
They didn't even want to pay shipping to send the defective unit back. Finally got them to email a shipping label. Sent the defective camera back and ordered another one. It's OK but when I got the refund on the first one they didn't refund the shipping I paid when I ordered the defective unit.
THEIR CUSTOMER SERVICE STINKS!!!
After all that I think my old Olympus 2.5 mp SLR takes better pen pictures than the Coolpix S3000.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow! Sorry for your pains, Larry. 

I have been a Nikon user for over 30 years (even while working as a Tech Rep for Minolta). I had one issue with Nikon....In 1980, I ordered a new Nikon F2AS from a "less than stellar" dealer in NYC. When it arrived, it had a dent on one side of the case.

I called Nikon, directly. This was WAY before telephone or computer authorization of credit cards. Two days later, I recieved a brand new camera, extended warranty by a year, had the UPS driver bringing my replacement rebox the old one, slap a label on it and send it back.

About a week later, I got a free yellow Nikon camera strap, a 52mm UV filter and a handwritten "sorry" note from Nikon.

I guess things really do change over the years


----------



## tomhooper (Jul 1, 2011)

I personally shoot Canon and have a 100mm Macro.  After you get the feel of it, you might want to add a short extension tube.  You can get a little closer that way.  
Also, not to nitpick, but you have dust on your sensor.


----------

